# HR24 & caller ID problem



## shamus46 (Sep 29, 2002)

Is anybody else having a problem with the caller ID on the HR24? Mine works for a while and than stops, I have to reset to get it to work again.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm not but I have seen others posting to say that they are. You are not alone.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Yep - caller on my HR24 doesn't work and others are in the same boat.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

+1. Seeing the issue on mine as well.


----------



## outlaw5067 (Jul 6, 2010)

Same here on my HR24... A tech is suppose to be out right now (already 2 hours in the 4 hour window) to look at this and install the internet connection kit for our whole home setup.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

same here hr24-100 swapped phone lines today to test and still nothing.


----------



## benf (Jun 5, 2010)

Same on mine, no caller ID. Though something weird happened the other day when a call came in, something popped up that said "SWM module" and had some other text after it but it happened so fast can't remember what else was on there. Haven't see it since and it didn't log anything for that call either.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

+1 Caller ID works about 75% of the time on my HR24-500


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

shamus46 said:


> Is anybody else having a problem with the caller ID on the HR24? Mine works for a while and than stops, I have to reset to get it to work again.


I've never seen it work. Don't care. Minor issue. If that's all that's wrong with my 24-500, I'll be very happy. Don't get that many land line (don't really have a land line, have an OOMA) calls.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Hutchinshouse said:


> +1 Caller ID works about 75% of the time on my HR24-500


Every time I see you post something, I have to laugh at your signature. That's got to be the funniest signature on the forum. Many thanx for the chuckles. :lol:

Rich


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Every time I see you post something, I have to laugh at your signature. That's got to be the funniest signature on the forum. Many thanx for the chuckles. :lol:
> 
> Rich


Thx Rich!

Mr. Burgundy gets all the credit.

I love Ron Burgundy. Greatest movie ever made!


----------



## xceebeex (Jun 17, 2010)

rich584 said:


> I've never seen it work. Don't care. Minor issue. If that's all that's wrong with my 24-500, I'll be very happy. Don't get that many land line (don't really have a land line, have an OOMA) calls.
> 
> Rich


Have you tried hooking up your ooma setup to your HR24? I have ooma as well and haven't even tried to hook it up yet since I am not sure the best way to do it. I currently have the ooma hub hooked up with expandable phones.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

I had the problem when I first got my 24-500. Did a menu reset and that cleared it up. Works all the time now.


----------



## PkDog (Jul 24, 2009)

Worked for a few days after HR24 was 1st set up and then quit. I did a reset yesterday and it is working again, so far.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

xceebeex said:


> Have you tried hooking up your ooma setup to your HR24? I have ooma as well and haven't even tried to hook it up yet since I am not sure the best way to do it. I currently have the ooma hub hooked up with expandable phones.


I've got my OOMA hooked up to every one of my HRs. It works on every one of them. I must admit that I've got the 24-500 in the master bedroom and I'm rarely there when the phone rings, so I really don't know how well it works.

Just checked my "Calls Log" and it shows "None". Either that line is not hooked up properly or the 24 doesn't recognize it. The feature is enabled. I'd check it out, but I don't really care about CID in that room. But now that I know it must be the phone line, I'll probably have to check it. I hate having stuff in the house that doesn't work properly.

Great gizmo, the OOMA, no? I use the blacklist regularly and I've gotten to the point where I rarely get calls from telemarketers. Been thinking about putting the mother-in-law's number on the blacklist, but she usually uses my wife's cell to call her. She knows I won't answer the phone if I see her name pop-up. 

Rich


----------



## xceebeex (Jun 17, 2010)

rich584 said:


> I've got my OOMA hooked up to every one of my HRs. It works on every one of them. I must admit that I've got the 24-500 in the master bedroom and I'm rarely there when the phone rings, so I really don't know how well it works.
> 
> Just checked my "Calls Log" and it shows "None". Either that line is not hooked up properly or the 24 doesn't recognize it. The feature is enabled. I'd check it out, but I don't really care about CID in that room. But now that I know it must be the phone line, I'll probably have to check it. I hate having stuff in the house that doesn't work properly.
> 
> ...


How did you go about hooking up ooma to your receivers? Right now my ooma hub is in a room at the opposite end of the house and we have expandable phones so no other connections anywhere in the house. Is there an easy way for me to do it?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

xceebeex said:


> How did you go about hooking up ooma to your receivers? Right now my ooma hub is in a room at the opposite end of the house and we have expandable phones so no other connections anywhere in the house. Is there an easy way for me to do it?


I use a wireless gizmo that sends the phone signal to a receiver in one of my rooms. The rest of the house I wired myself. The wireless gizmo works very well. I'll try to remember to look at the transmitter and see if there's a name on it. I've been using it for a couple years and have no idea of the details. I did buy it from Amazon, I think. You might try searching Amazon for wireless phone transmitters.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

xceebeex said:


> How did you go about hooking up ooma to your receivers? Right now my ooma hub is in a room at the opposite end of the house and we have expandable phones so no other connections anywhere in the house. Is there an easy way for me to do it?


I don't see the transmitter and receiver I have, but *this* might fit your needs.

Rich


----------



## Bofurley (Oct 11, 2006)

I have not had any problems with my HR24-500 with caller ID, nor the HR21-100 in my office. They both work wonderfully.
Also, the one in my family room is connected to one of those plug in adapters from Walmart.


----------



## benf (Jun 5, 2010)

I know this is an older thread but as a follow up to what fixed this on my receiver. Not sure if it was this exact sequence that fixed or just pure luck.

1. Ran system test from the receiver menu (Menu/Info-Test/System Test)

2. System test reported that phone connection to receiver wasn't present. This even though I did have a good working line connected to it.

3. With receiver still powered on I unplugged the power at the back and left it unplugged for about a minute. I did not unplug the phone line.

4. After plugging power back in and boot process finished (several minutes) the caller ID started working. I also ran system test again and no more error about the phone line.

So far so good, all calls are showing up.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Mi9ne hasn't worked for a couple of months now maybe I will try a rerset and see what happens but I really don't get that many calls on the LAN line anymore but it is a nice feature to have


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

xceebeex said:


> Have you tried hooking up your ooma setup to your HR24? I have ooma as well and haven't even tried to hook it up yet since I am not sure the best way to do it. I currently have the ooma hub hooked up with expandable phones.


Since we have some ooma users using the HR24, I'll post my ooma setup and experience thus far...

Since I want a dedicated fax line, I have the hub and scout units. The hub's line functions as the fax with the wall port feeding a scout for the personal calls. This is the ooma forum recommended setup but I think the scout may actually support a fax modem but I haven't tried it. (I'm thinking this because they said the same for the Directv/scout but I figured it out).

The scout is not recommended for Directv but it's working, ATM. Seems the funky ooma dial tone has issues with Directv. If anyone is familiar with the coax diagnostics test, the phone modem test is in the same diagnostics menu. Just go to front panel hold the right arrow, while holding that one, press press and hold the front panel guide button for about a second and release both buttons. Select "phone" menu then "prefix and call waiting" tab. In the "Dial out Prefix" field, input *99,1 in the five boxes. There's a modem test tab but it asks for a number, I have no idea of the number to use, I didn't test it. Anyway, the system test now passes and caller ID started working. The first two calls I got had duplicates entries but now shows one entry per call. I haven't used it enough to know if it stops working or not.

My ooma experience (optional reading...)
My first ooma hub had call out errors where I would connect wrong number or all numbers were not going out which would cause a busy signal. The problems were very bad over the scout whereas the hub may have a random connecting and staying connected (busy tone or dropped call which happened mostly on navigating automated call centers or while on hold).

I finally got ooma to replace the hub (swapping scout did not help) and the replacement hub will not function with the scout connected through the wall cabling (different issue altogether). No problem, I moved it near the hub and ran the wire through the wall with the other network cables feeding the living-room. The fax requires the same prefix to work but it will send out faxes.

I now have everything working to my satisfaction but while I was having all the lack of support issues getting the hub replaced, I had requested a Telo upgrade to try that and they basically said I'd have to upgrade. Sound familiar?

Anyway, my uplink is crowded with my TWC ISP standard roadrunner service so I pulled my router and let the ooma manage the uplink through its Qos (Down link Qos is not recommended, set at 0 to disable). It's doing better for VOIP calls that way. It doesn't appear to be doing any worse than my gigabit router was doing with third-party Tomato f/w. I also have another VOIP Airave from Sprint that functions as a local tower for cellular calls at home and the ooma handles that very well too. I've got the home port connected to a network switch to connect all my other devices to it, like the DECA cloud, PCs, BluRay and the Airave VOIP.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

I know this is an old thread but I thought I would update my Caller ID issue. Turns out the phones and the HR24 was duplicating the Caller ID entries in the log folders. Ooma spent about two hours trying to fix this yesterday; thought they had fixed it for me by de-activating a second Scout on my account. They said my Caller ID would be inactive for a short period while the hub was being re-initialized by the system. I waited a bit and tested it and found it still duplicating calls in both logs.

Long story, short; I checked the splitter on the phone line and found that the cable attached had four wires instead of the two center wires. The four-wire conductor came with the splitter and I've kept it all this time because it was a short cable. Discarded the four-wire conductor, replaced it with a two-wire conductor cable and Caller ID entries are no loger duplicating in the logs. :grin: I didn't figure this out until I got tired of seeing it (and finally took some time-out to look at it closer). 

There is no need to add the "*99,1" in the "Dial out prefix" to get Caller ID working with ooma. I think that was only related to the original Caller ID issue being intermittent but was no solution as I thought it was.


----------



## bt-rtp (Dec 30, 2005)

Caller ID needs the satellite system to be properly grounded to function. It uses the earth ground as a reference to read the Caller ID data on the phone line. The receivers get this earth ground from the outer shield of the coax.

The Caller ID on my HR24-500 is functional 90 to 95 percent of the time. I'm not sure what to attribute as the cause for it not working sometimes, it's either a software defect, a Telco switch problem or a combination of the two.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

bt-rtp said:


> Caller ID needs the satellite system to be properly grounded to function. It uses the earth ground as a reference to read the Caller ID data on the phone line. The receivers get this earth ground from the outer shield of the coax.
> 
> The Caller ID on my HR24-500 is functional 90 to 95 percent of the time. I'm not sure what to attribute as the cause for it not working sometimes, it's either a software defect, a Telco switch problem or a combination of the two.


My system wasn't properly grounded until about the summer of '08 and I'm still not satisfied with the way it's grounded. That said, I've never had a problem with Caller ID either on my landline or my OOMA with the landline disconnected. That's since November of '06.

Rich


----------

